# Teaching in Singapore.



## kim24 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'll keep this pretty simple. Singapore is one of the countries that I would love to live and work in. I'm aware that it's extremely competitive however, and I'm not sure whether my qualifications will hold up out there. I have:

- BA degree in English.
- Master's degree in Politics.
- TEFL Certificate.
- CELTA Certificate.
- Not a great deal of experience teaching.

I ask this in relation to teaching specifically, although I would be happy to hear your views of the job market with regards to working for international companies. non-governmental organisations etc.

Thank you very much.


----------

